# ACC Adaptive crouise control on MK3



## franchipTT (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi, I have an mk3 with standard crouise control, i would like to know if we can put on the AAC as retrofit. If it is possible the price, and the shopping list.  
thank you
Francesco


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

It was never offered on these sadly! Was something I always wanted too as my Mk7 Golf GTD had it fitted and it was excellent


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

The radar needed to make this possible has never been offered on the TT.

It's possible that it may be offered on the revamped 2019 MK3 as the lack of it means that the TT gets a lower safety score due to it's lack of anti collision capability. If it is offered on the 2019 model, it's unlikely to be backwards compatible.


----------



## franchipTT (Oct 29, 2018)

I saw that on my (my 2017) mk3 via VCDC in some ECUs there is the wording "ACC" selectable. For Ex, A3 radar isn't compatible with our ECU's?

I saw that TT rs 2018 has the AAC. Do you know something?


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Have never seen Adaptive Cruise Control offered on a TT, RS or not.

There was talk of a retrofit being possible on the S3 but the list of parts and work required was economically unviable.

I personally wouldn't want to rely on something like this unless it was properly calibrated.

It would make sense for this option to make it into the facelift model as the old model has an advanced safety rating of 64% relying on old braking technology to get that. This is the reason the TT only has 4 stars. Cars with 5 stars like the A3 and competitors have scores in the mid 80s due to radar/camera based anti collision features. The same technology that it used to provide ACC.


----------



## franchipTT (Oct 29, 2018)

VorsprungDur said:


> Have never seen Adaptive Cruise Control offered on a TT, RS or not.
> 
> There was talk of a retrofit being possible on the S3 but the list of parts and work required was economically unviable.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your exhaustive reply


----------

